

Ask HN: Does karma expire? - heelhook

Does karma expire or is it cumulative over time? If it doesn't, should it expire to reflect a more realistic value, or you think the long term engagement with the site should be value within the karma?
======
mooism2
HN karma doesn't expire.

I've no idea what you mean by "a more realistic value", nor by "should be
value within the karma".

